
Try the Future of Television [video] - SuperGent
https://storyplayer.pilots.bbcconnectedstudio.co.uk/experience/click1000
======
phillipseamore
Failed on some script integrity tests for me in Chrome, but works fine in the
more "secure" Firefox :D

Fun show. I know there's been a lot of research into interfaces for CYOA (both
from user and technical aspects) but it always bugs me to that it doesn't
change quickly after I've made a decision (and the following footage is often
awkward).

Finally, for shows like this, I'd like a TOC to get around quickly.

